# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel 2010

## godofwar

Hello,

    I just got Microsoft Office 2010, the new excel has some really nice features, anyone have it yet?

----------


## teylyn

moved to Watercooler

----------


## romperstomper

Yep. So far, I like it quite a lot. The beta seems more stable than the Tech Preview too, which helps.
Haven't got around to testing the 64 bit version yet.

----------


## Date636

Hello all I have Excel 2010 and made a spreadsheet

here is an example:

Name       DOB                Age  Address         Zip
Ruby  	1/29/2000	11	XXXXXXX	53081
Tifa  	        6/20/2007         4     XXXXXXX       53081


From the example above If today is the birthday ,the computer will print out that line, Maybe on a label so I can out in on a post card.

This is a Kids Birthday club thing.

Thanks in advance 

Becky

----------


## Domski

Hi Becky,

Rather than posting a question in someone else's thread please start your own in the appropriate area (not the Water Cooler) per the forum rules.

Dom

----------


## NBVC

_Your post does not comply with Rule 5 of our Forum_ RULES. We have Seven question forums: *Miscellaneous, General, Programming, Worksheet Functions, Charting, Excel 2007 Help and New Users*. Please choose the appropriate forum, and post your question in ONLY one forum.

----------


## Date636

Darn it My fault I was in a hurry and just did a search for excel 2010, and planted the question there.  I am sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Date636

> _Your post does not comply with Rule 5 of our Forum_ RULES. We have Seven question forums: *Miscellaneous, General, Programming, Worksheet Functions, Charting, Excel 2007 Help and New Users*. Please choose the appropriate forum, and post your question in ONLY one forum.





It is hard to break rule 5 when I only posted it here By Accident too. :Frown:

----------


## Domski

It's worth reading the rules as it will avoid the wrath of the mods (they're pussycats once you get to know them  :Wink: )

Dom

----------


## Date636

It truly was a mistake because I was is a hurry, I just finished a 61 hour work week so I am very tired  :Frown:  .  Did this mod move my post?   

I

----------


## Domski

Not sure they can into a new thread.

Start a new one here (don't forget an appropriate title for it).

Dom

----------


## Date636

OK,  I hope I don't break rule 5 now  :Frown:  I will not feel good getting yelled at again in the same day  :Frown: 

Thank you Dom for you help  :Smilie:

----------


## Whizbang

Excel 2010 is great, so far.  I've been in it for a few months now.  Tables and PivotTables is my favorite improvement, aside from the general feel of the Ribbon.  Conditional formatting is also a huge plus.  I look back on the days of only three rules per cell and shudder (though obviously I must still consider if the user may be opening my workbook in '03).

New functions like SUMIFS() is also nice, but again you have to consider if your user might be opening in '03.

One annoying feature, although this is more of an annoyance with users rather than Excel 2010, is that the Macro warning is just a yellow bar at the top of the worksheet, rather than a dialog box you can't get past until you decide to enable or disable.  I understand, and agree, with the reason for this.  It allows you to work navigate around in the workbook before you decide to enable macros.  Totally cool.  

BUT, my users never seem to notice the yellow warning bar.  Their eyes just go right past it, and I get calls and emails saying, "I clicked the button, but nothing happened." 

"Did you enable macros?"

"No, it didn't ask me to."

"Do you see a yellow bar at the top of the sheet, asking you to enable?"

"Wow. That wasn't there a moment ago!"

_Le sigh._

I also enjoy the ability to customize the ribbon and Quick Access Toolbar.  

One thing I don't like is how they do Headers and Footers.  I like the simple page setup dialog box.  I understand the reason they put you in Page Layout view, and the contextual Design tab gets the job done.  I just don't need to see a preview of the result.  Changing the view back to Normal after adjusting the header/footer gets irksome.  I have started to simply use the old "Page Setup" dialog box by clicking on "Print Titles" in the Page Layout tab.

Oh, and one other thing I ran into that was odd.
the "Print Preview and Print" function (the one found the short list in the Quick Access Toolbar) doesn't trigger the BeforePrint event.  If you have a macro set to adjust anything, or test anything before printing, it will not show up in the print preview.  This may lead to differences between what the user sees in the print preview and what comes out on the page.  The only way I have found to do a print preview and still trigger the BeforePrint event is to use the "Print Preview Full Screen" option.  You need to select "More Commands" and find it under "All commands".

----------


## Sztyu

Dear All, 

Could anyone tell me how I can pick directly an item from the autofilter dropdown list by the keyboard (and not the by the mouse) ? (below the "select all" filter item).
(In excel 2003, this filter list was not as complex as it is in the 2010, so I could simply type the first character of any of the listed filter items.)
Thanks in advance  :Smilie: 
Roland

----------


## Paul

Hi Sztyu, welcome to the forum.

Please post your question in your own thread.  But first, read the forum rules, for which there is a link in my signature below.  Be sure to abide by them and you'll enjoy your time here, and get your questions answered more quickly.

Thank you.

----------

